

Become a pro web developer in 9 weeks - danielvnzla
http://mashable.com/2012/12/13/dev-bootcamp/

======
oboizt
Wow, that's fascinating. I occasionally tell some of my friends that it
wouldn't hurt to pick up programming, but I never expect anyone to actually go
do it. I like the idea of this school. They can learn a very marketable skill
in a short (and intense) period of time and repent for their sins of majoring
in something like comparative literature. (I'm just kidding, I love literature
and I'm greatful there are people who understand it more than I do)

